# epson



## speedie (Aug 19, 2009)

i viewed an epsom tw9000w and was quite impressed with it features
concidering buying one but has any of you other posters had any bad or negitive feedback
it is always worth asking the question when shelling out $3500 rio grand
cheers speedie


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Apparently no one has one of these Speedie. Did you buy one?


----------



## speedie (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks for your reply
i am still tring to find the lowest price for this product
at present it is $3450 AUD
i think that the wirless interface would be an asset for installation
and the general specs look good
when i establish base price i will purchase 
then i can post some comments
cheers speedie


----------

